# North Shore rack alternatives



## genemk (Sep 15, 2009)

Hey, does anyone know what the alternatives are to the North Shore rack? I remember seeing 1 or 2 companies coming out with similar racks where the bikes hang vertically, but they are held up top by the wheels dropping into a slot instead of the fork. I can't seem to find the company names. I just want to compare weights, cost, etc. before pulling the trigger.

Also, does anyone use those or the North Shore rack on a 1 1/4" hitch with a 2" adapter? I have a Subaru Forester with the small hitch. I have a Thule rack on there now that weighs about 40lbs and I can have three 40-45lb bikes on there no problem while I'm rallying on logging roads so I'm hoping it'll handle a North Shore style 4-bick rack as well.

Thanks for any info.


----------



## gretch (Aug 27, 2010)

Here you go...

Arbutus Racks: Hitch Mount Racks for Mountain Bike Enthusiasts


----------



## Northender (Dec 2, 2011)

I saw one of these racks in the loops.

rat_rack_coming_soon » Page 1 of 1


----------



## HDDBooster (Feb 9, 2012)

These racks are so nice, a little pricy, but I would take one is a second


----------



## genemk (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks for the advice everyone. Now I really regret getting the 1 1/4" hitch put on. Seems like all the racks only work with a 2" hitch. 

Weird thing is that my specific 1 1/4" class II hitch is rated for the same tow weight and tongue weight (3500 and 350lbs respectively) as the 2" class III hitch that fits my car. Has anyone used one of these racks with a 1 1/4" hitch with a 2" adapter? Seems like it should handle the weight based on the rating.


----------



## DJ Giggity (Sep 9, 2008)

Depending upon how your hitch is constructed, you might be able to have a fab shop cut off the receiver and weld on a 2" one. I would do that before using an adapter.


----------



## Frisco43 (Apr 1, 2006)

I had a friend do this for my Subaru Legacy. I can tell you that you will have a real hard time finding a place to do this because of liability issues. They purposely only sell 1 1/4" receiver mounts for certain cars. Also, it might work better with the Forester but even three bikes in the back with the weight of the rack is a lot for my Legacy.


----------



## JefedelosJefes (Jun 30, 2004)

I have a Forester with a 2" receiver. Just take your 1 1/4" one off since it is useless and buy a 2". If you use an adapter your rack is going to be swaying out of control. Oh, and the 1 1/4 tube can't take that much vertical load.


----------



## Leftcoasterca (Apr 17, 2014)

genemk said:


> Thanks for the advice everyone. Now I really regret getting the 1 1/4" hitch put on. Seems like all the racks only work with a 2" hitch.
> 
> Weird thing is that my specific 1 1/4" class II hitch is rated for the same tow weight and tongue weight (3500 and 350lbs respectively) as the 2" class III hitch that fits my car. Has anyone used one of these racks with a 1 1/4" hitch with a 2" adapter? Seems like it should handle the weight based on the rating.


I'm switching my 09 forester to a 2 inch soon. $149 from uhaul. I have been using an adapter as well while using a xtc 4. The adapter removed the rack even further back on the car and did not allow for the racks bolted to the car. There is no thread on the adapter. Over a Victoria-Prince George-Jasper-Calgary-Whistler trip with a loaded vehicle including car box, we were quite low and over driveways grounded out a few times.


----------



## owenskier (May 25, 2014)

Does anyone have a nsr4 or 6? If so what are some of the measurements? I'm looking to build a custom rack based off these but can't find measurements anywhere.


----------

